# Sound for 3-Axis



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

I would like to get feedback/advice on what type of speaker system you use with your 3-axis skull. Last year I tried using a mono guitar amp and I was getting a lot of feed back and squeal. I think it is interference from the servo controller that I am using. I need to have deep sound that can be clearly heard from a distance. I tried computer speakers and they just don't have enough power to get the sound I am looking for.

Any advice?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

In a theater, speakers are always powered on a different circuit than anything else to avoid interference. Have you given that a try?


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I use computer speakers, hooked to the computer that is running VSA, which I use to control the 3-axis skulls.
Not all computer speakers are created equal.
I use the highest wattage speakers I can find.


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Mr_Chicken said:


> In a theater, speakers are always powered on a different circuit than anything else to avoid interference. Have you given that a try?


I have not. How should I do this? I am using Halstaff's Frankenstien board which has the sound on the same board.



Abunai said:


> I use computer speakers, hooked to the computer that is running VSA, which I use to control the 3-axis skulls.
> Not all computer speakers are created equal.
> I use the highest wattage speakers I can find.


Thanks Abunai, makes sense... What wattage speaker do you use?


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

SavageEye said:


> Thanks Abunai, makes sense... What wattage speaker do you use?


I look for speakers that are rated at least 10W (RMS).

Manufacturers usually give the rating as a total, so 10W means 5W per speaker in a two speaker configuration. Again, the higher the better.

I find mine at thrift stores and yards sales for, in most cases, $5 to $10. If the power rating is not listed on the speaker itself, I'll look up the model number on the Internet (smart phone) to find out the rating.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I did a thunder track from a computer into an audio amp to speakers and it worked very good . It did take some tweaking to get rid of distortion but the overall effect was great.


----------



## darrylqmiller (Oct 22, 2012)

SavageEye said:


> I have not. How should I do this? I am using Halstaff's Frankenstien board which has the sound on the same board.
> 
> Thanks Abunai, makes sense... What wattage speaker do you use?


I believe you just need to plug the amp into a different circuit in your house. When DJing I never, if possible, have my sound system plugged into the same circuit as my lights to avoid interference. Simply running an extension cord from another room to the amp should do it.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Get a computer multimedia speaker combo that has a sub with it. Logitech and other companies make them for pretty cheap. 
http://www.target.com/p/logitech-z323-speaker-system-with-subwoofer-black-980-000354/-/A-12389429?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=google_pla_df&LNM=12389429&CPNG=Home+Office&kpid=12389429&LID=6pgs&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=12389429&kpid=12389429&gclid=CPKCvPyLl8ECFc1_MgodoWIASA
Not sure if it will give you the low-lows they your looking for, but it's better than nothing. I got mine from Big Lots for about $40.


----------

